# Dialer verursacht Kosten, wie vorgehen?



## Anonymous (17 September 2004)

Die Sache ist wie folgt:

Die 18jährige Tochter (Modem-Userin) meiner Nachbarin wollte einen Songtext haben und ist über Google auf eine Seite gestoßen, wo sie einen Dialer installierte. Dieser hat auf dem Desktop mehrere Verknüpfungen abgelegt. Auf eine davon hat sie geklickt, oder der Dialer wurde nach der Installation automatisch gestartet.

Jedenfalls wollte sie das Programm "Kazaa" runterladen, weil sie dieses
irgendwie mit Musik in Verbindung brachte. An dieser Stelle spätestens merkt ihr schon: Kein Profi in Sachen Computer!

Der Dialer (ich habe ihn inzwischen untersucht) verlangt vom User, daß er 2x OK eingibt (ohne Enter). Beim 2. Fenster steht ganz unten in kleiner Schrift der Preis (29 Euro pro Einwahl), sofort nach der 2 OK-Eingabe wird die Verbindung hergestellt. Man muß also nur ok ok tippen und man ist drin. Das Ding nennt sich übrigens "ugangsassistent für P2P - Das Filesharingportal" 

Da sie das gewünschte Programm nicht bekommen hatte, hat sie es mehrfach (sie selber sagt 2-3 Mal) versucht und dabei wohl einen Schaden von ca. 400 Euro verursacht (muß aber meiner Meinung nach öfters gewesen sein).

Das ganze wurde von ihr total planlos durchgeführt, den Preis hatte sie natürlich übersehen (sie wußte noch nichtmal, daß sowas theoretisch Kosten verursachen kann), und am Ende hat sie, was auch immer sie suchte, auch gar nicht bekommen. Sie wußte übrigens noch nichtmal, daß da eine neue Telefon-Nummer gewählt wurde - sie weiß nur, worauf sie klicken muß, um online zu gehen. Eben ein total unerfahrener Computeruser!

Der Dialer ist übrigens registriert, die Nummer ist 0900 - 90001530, die
Seite der Homepage, wo sie das Teil bezogen hat, weiß ich gerade nicht,
kann ich aber nachliefern, bzw es könnte diese gewesen sein, oder eine ähnliche: http:// [...edit...] .com/karaoke-songtext.html

Die Telefonrechnung ist übrigens noch nicht bezahlt wurden!

Wäre nett, wenn jemand helfen könnte, z.B. konkrete Tips zur Vorgehensweise.

Vielen Dank schonmal!

_URL entfernt. Dino_


----------



## Der Jurist (17 September 2004)

Bei Vertragsschluss - auch nur wegen Blindheit, Dusseligkeit oder ähnlichem - heißt es Zahlemann und Söhne, wofür hier einiges spricht, ansonsten:  Werfe einen Blick in unseren Erste-Hilfe-Kasten. Einfach die blaue Schrift anklicken.


----------



## haudraufundschluss (17 September 2004)

Wenn Du den Dialer noch auf der Platte hast, kannst Du mit einem Tool den Hashwert ermitteln und in der Datenbank der Regulierungsbehörde nachschauen. Dann weißt Du ob er registriert ist. Die Regulierungsbehörde prüft den Dialer allerdings nicht, sondern verlässt sich bei der Registrierung auf eine eidesstattliche Versicherung des Anbieters. Deswegen lohnt sich ein genauerer Blick. Heißt Dein Dialer so, wo er laut Datenbankeintrag heißen müsste?

Die Rufnummer gibt nur einen Eintrag her, sehe ich gerade. Und der Inhalteanbieter ist derzeit unabkömmlich.


----------



## neward (17 September 2004)

*@ Der Jurist*:

Wie sieht's in einem solch offensichtlichen Fall der mehrmaligen teuren Anwahl (, wo eine gereicht hätte,) - ohne Gegenleistung - denn aus mit:

- § 119 BGB Anfechtbarkeit wegen Irrtums
- oder Nichtzustandekommen des Vertrags, da der Preis einer Mehrwertnummer eben nicht alleine durch das Zustandekommen einer Verbindung zu begründen ist, sondern durch das Liefern eines Mehrwertes, was im vorliegenden Fall nicht erfolgte - oder zumindest von der Gegenseite nicht bewiesen werden kann (so vermute ich)?


*@ Speedy_Spin*:

Ber DER Summe würde ich auf jeden Fall einen RA um individuelle Beratung bitten, z.B. einen aus dieser Liste.

Werner


----------



## Anonymous (17 September 2004)

Vielen Dank, Ihr habt uns sehr geholfen!


----------



## galdikas (17 September 2004)

Speedy_Spin schrieb:
			
		

> Das ganze wurde von ihr total planlos durchgeführt, den Preis hatte sie natürlich übersehen



*Richtlinie 2000/31/EG des Europäischen Parlaments und des Rates vom 8. Juni 2000 über bestimmte rechtliche Aspekte der Dienste der Informationsgesellschaft, insbesondere des elektronischen Geschäftsverkehrs, im Binnenmarkt ("Richtlinie über den elektronischen Geschäftsverkehr" - "e-commerce Richtlinie") *

"Zusätzlich zu den sonstigen Informationsanforderungen nach dem Gemeinschaftsrecht tragen die Mitgliedstaaten zumindest dafür Sorge, dass, soweit Dienste der Informationsgesellschaft auf Preise Bezug nehmen, diese *klar und unzweideutig* ausgewiesen werden" 



			
				Speedy_Spin schrieb:
			
		

> (sie wußte noch nichtmal, daß sowas theoretisch Kosten verursachen kann)



"Zusätzlich zu den sonstigen Informationsanforderungen nach dem Gemeinschaftsrecht stellen die Mitgliedstaaten sicher, dass kommerzielle Kommunikationen, die Bestandteil eines Dienstes der Informationsgesellschaft sind oder einen solchen Dienst darstellen, .... folgende Bedingungen erfüllen: 
a) Kommerzielle Kommunikationen müssen *klar als solche zu erkennen sein*;"

Im Sinne dieser Richtlinie bezeichnet der Ausdruck ...  "kommerzielle Kommunikation" alle Formen der Kommunikation, die der unmittelbaren oder mittelbaren Förderung des Absatzes von .... Dienstleistungen .... eines Unternehmens, einer Organisation oder einer natürlichen Person dienen (...);



			
				Speedy_Spin schrieb:
			
		

> Das ganze wurde von ihr total planlos durchgeführt



Zusätzlich zu den sonstigen Informationspflichten aufgrund des Gemeinschaftsrechts stellen die Mitgliedstaaten sicher, dass ... vom Diensteanbieter .... folgende Informationen *klar, verständlich und unzweideutig* erteilt werden, bevor des Nutzer des Dienstes die Bestellung abgibt: 
a) die einzelnen technischen Schritte, die zu einem Vertragsabschluss führen; "

Ich würde sagen: entweder wurden diese Richtlininenvorgaben nicht in deutsches Recht umgesetzt, falls dem e-commerce-Dialerbetrüger hier kein Verstoß gegen deutsche Gesetzesvorschriften vorzuwerfen wäre; ansonsten muß sich der e-commerce-Betrüger hier Sanktionen wegen Verletzung deutscher Verbraucherschutz-Vorschriften ausgesetzt sehen.

Eigentlich war vorgesehen, daß Verbraucher bei derart massiver Informationsverschleierung einen  mit einem nicht anwesenden Unternehmer (möglicherweise) geschlossenen Fernabsatz-Vertrag widerrufen können.

gal.


----------



## Aka-Aka (17 September 2004)

Bei diesem Dialer handelt es sich offenbar um die neuen Dialer der Questnet-Nachfolgefirma (???)
http://www.one2bill.com/02dialer.asp#
für den diese auf ihrer webseite Werbung gemacht hat, als er noch die  090090001090 (link: beipielhaft, mit Musikbezug)  gewählt hat - dann wurde den Dialern allerdings die Registrierung durch den Dialeranbieter selbst (?) zurück gezogen. 

Hier die Beschreibung:


			
				one2bill bei RegTP schrieb:
			
		

> Dieses Anwahlprogramm ist digital signiert und arbeitet mit verschlüsselten Kennungen um maximale Sicherheit zu gewährleisten und Manipulationen auszuschließen. Notwendige Parameter – wie z.B. Wirkungsweise, Anwahlnummer, Hashwert oder Versionsnummer werden vor dem Download des Anwahlprogramms deutlich sichtbar dargestellt und können somit bei der Regulierungsbehörde vorab überprüft werden. Nach expliziter Bestätigung des Anwenders, der nachfolgenden Aktionen, durch Eingabe der Buchstabenkombination OK, wird das Anwählprogramm zum Rechner des Nutzers übertragen und dort gestartet. Alle Vorgänge können jederzeit durch die Funktion „Schließen“ bzw. Abbrechen“ beendet werden. Durch die Dritte explizite Zustimmung mit Eingabe der Zeichenfolge OK, erfolgt der Aufbau der kostenpflichtigen 0900-9 Verbindung. Hierzu wird die bestehende Internetverbindung des Kunden zunächst getrennt und danach über die erforderliche Rufnummerngasse 0900-9 die kostenpflichtige Verbindung aufgebaut. Dem Anwender werden hierbei die Kosten für eine Zeit abhängige Nutzung (Minutentariffierung) oder eine Zeit unabhängige Nutzung (Blocktariffierung) in Rechnung gestellt. Die Tariffierung richtet sich nach dem auf dem Anwählprogramm deutlich sichtbar gekennzeichneten Tarif, der dem Endkunde vor Verbindungsherstellung und während der kostenpflichtigen Verbindung permanent angezeigt wird. Bei der Zeit abhängigen Tariffierung wird die Verbindung bei max. 60 Minuten automatisch beendet. Das Anwählprogramm kann zu jedem Zeitpunkt beendet werden. Das Trennen der kostenpflichtigen Verbindung ist durch das Anklicken auf "Abbrechen" jederzeit möglich. Ein Weitersurfen oder Verlassen des kostenpflichtigen Angebots wird durch Programmtechnische Maßnahmen überwacht und gegebenenfalls unterbunden oder die kostenpflichtige Verbindung wird getrennt. Die Kosten werden über die Telefonrechnung des Inhabers des benutzten Telefonanschlusses abgerechnet.



warum steht im Zertifikat wieder mal die falsche Firma??? (Questnet vs. One2Bill)
warum erscheint das Active-X-Bestätigungsfenster nach wie vor OHNE eine Aktivität meinerseits? (siehe screenshot)
Was passiert, wenn ich es bestätige? Warnt dann vielleicht Antivir? (vor dem Downloader?)

Nur einige Fragen an den user, der hier nach einer Stellungnahme verschwand...???
siehe
 hier 


			
				handelsregister.sueddeutsche.de schrieb:
			
		

> one2bill.com GmbH,..., HRB 153316 (...)Gesellschaftsvertrag vom 16.07.2004. (...)Geschäftsführer: C*,M* München, *1972


 im Ggs. zu: Questnet beim AG Heidelberg... 

Anmerkung: Das gezeigte Einwählfenster stammt NICHT von einer aktiven Seite, es wurde nur exemplarisch herangezogen.


----------



## Anonymous (18 September 2004)

Das letzte Bild ist genau der Dialer, um den es sich bei uns handelte. Auch der Haswert stimmt überein. Nutzt die Tatsache, daß dieser Bernhard S. , der Inhaber von Global Netcom GmbH, gerade verhaftet wurde, uns vielleicht irgendwie?


----------



## Aka-Aka (18 September 2004)

Nein. 
aka
---
Mich wundert deine Aussage, dass Du "mein" Fenster [aus obigem screenshot] gekriegt hast... [Denn das Fenster ist offenbar der "Rohling"]

Wenn ich versuche, aktuell zu rekonstruieren, was in Deinem Fall passiert ist [Eingabe der Reste der zensierten URL oben in google], lande ich bei diesem toten link:
h**p://software.global-netcom.de/?pid=a2p-344&lay=9&d=1&ax=on&ep=0 
wenn ich das nun in den link von oben einsetze [wobei lediglich das Ergebnis dieses Vorhaben nicht sinnlos erscheinen lässt] , erhalte ich aktuell diesen Dialer:
http://install.one****l.de/soft/de_min/gn/gn.exe
der wählt aber die 090090001531
[dies ist der "Minutenzugang", deshalb "min"]

den 090090001530 erhält man nur, wenn man d=3 statt d=1(2,4,5,6,7) einsetzt. Dann kriegt man den Dropchargedialer
***soft/de_drop/gn/gn.exe [Dropcharge bedeutet: die Einwahl kostet 29,95 Euro, egal, wie lange man das Angebot nützt. Bedanke Dich bei unseren Politikern, dass so was möglich ist]

Der Dialer kommt zunächst als ~#?.exe im temporären Verzeichnis daher.  (#=Ziffer, ?=Buchstabe, evtl. ist "Ziffer" für dieses Angebot immer 1?). Dieses Programm (30kB, wie der eigentliche dialer auch) greift dann zur Initialisierung aufs Internet zu.

Offenbar ist das [dieses Angebot und seine Abrechnung] in Deutschland legal, aber gerade die beiden OK-Eingaben Nr. 2&3 sind wieder einmal klar auf Irreführung ausgelegt. Man gibt in Fenster 2 ok ein und kriegt ohne Zeitverzögerung noch einmal fast das gleiche Fenster - nur dass eben der Preis unten dran steht. Sollen doch die Schlaumeier vom Verbraucherschutzministerium das mal in ihrem Ministerium testen und kucken, wie viel % diesen Hinweis überlesen!!!

Im Moment würde ich mich hier auf die "erste Hilfe" konzentrieren und evtl. mal an einen RA denken, der dann auch Stellung beziehen könnte zur Meinung des users "Galdikas". Wenn Du mir diese Stellungnahme als PN zukommen lässt oder hier postest, habe ich mir gerne die Mühe gemacht, der Sache nachzugehen 

Gute Nacht!

P.S.: Vielleicht erwägst Du mal, Dich beim Partner des angeblich wirksam abgeschlossenen Vertrages zu melden: 





			
				gn.exe schrieb:
			
		

> Sie schließen mit der Nutzung unseres Internetangebotes einen Vertrag mit der one2bill GmbH, Postfach 1320, 85626 Grasbrunn, vertreten durch den Geschäftsführer M*C*.


Wenn das ein seriöser Geschäftsmann ist, kann er nicht viel Geld verlangen, wenn offenbar gar keine Gegenleistung da ist/war.
siehe zu dieser Firma u.a. auch:  hier 

Ich vermute, dass die von Dir erwähnte Seite das Wort "support" enthielt. Falls dem so ist, ist der Anbieter der Seite eine Schweizer Firma, die auch schon früher versuchte, mit Dialern Leistungen abzurechnen. Manchmal endete das dann so:  reg-tp


----------



## Aka-Aka (19 September 2004)

*So sieht's der Techno-DAU*

Also, auf der Suche nach Songtexten fandest Du die online-****/.../karaoke-songtext, wenn nicht, gilt folgendes für diese Seite.

Auf dieser Seite ist ein script "includeme.js" (von www.onl***-pcs***.com/260/includeme.js)


```
function klick(){
window.location=Rotate.convert('uggc://fbsgjner.tybony-argpbz.qr/?cvq=n2c-344&ynl=9&q=1&nk=ba&rc=0');
return true;}
Rotate = {map: null,convert: function(a) {
Rotate.init();
var s = "";
for (i=0; i < a.length; i++) {
var b = a.charAt(i);
s += ((b>='A' && b<='Z') || (b>='a' && b<='z') ? Rotate.map[b] : b);}return s;},
init: function() {
if (Rotate.map != null)
return;
var map = new Array();
var s   = "abcdefghijklmnopqrstuvwxyz";
for (i=0; i<s.length; i++)
map[s.charAt(i)] = s.charAt((i+13)%26);
for (i=0; i<s.length; i++)
map[s.charAt(i).toUpperCase()] = s.charAt((i+13)%26).toUpperCase();
Rotate.map = map;},write: function(a) {document.write(Rotate.convert(a));}}
```

was soll das sein?
uggc://fbsgjner.tybony-argpbz.qr

Als ich klein war, erfand ich gerne Geheimsprachen. Aber das hier ist eine sehr simple Geheimsprache. Zwar verstehe ich die Skriptanweisung nicht, aber qr sind zwei aufeinanderfolgende BUchstaben, wie "de" und uggc könnte http sein. 
wenn qr=de --> d+13=q (stimmt, das wird char(at)((i+13) sein), also schreibt man a-z hin und daneben a-z und beginnt bei a=n, dann wird aus

uggc://fbsgjner.tybony-argpbz.qr
http://softw***.globa naja, den Rest kann man sich denken

Naja, das ganze hätte man auch herausfinden können, wenn man auf der Seite geklickt hätte...

h**p://software.glo***-***com.de/?pid=[***]

aber dieser link wird unten rechts [lechts und rinks... gemeint ist natürlich: unten links!]  in der Statusleiste als

h**p://www.onl***-pcs******.com/karaoke-songtext.html#forum
dargestellt.

der gn-link ist tot, aber wenn man den Salat bei

install.one2****.de/?Pid=[***] eingibt, findet sich dort der Dialer (aktuell der Minutendialer mit -1531)

Ich habe wieder etwas gelernt und es hat Spaß gemacht.
Kokamompopfof dodenon Dodialolerornon


----------



## Anonymous (6 Oktober 2004)

@speedy_spin, wie ging die Geschichte zu Ende. 
Mein 15jähiriger Sohn ist auch reingefallen. 1 mal wurde 0900 - 90001530 und 1 mal 0900 - 90001214 gewählt, jeweils 29,95 €. 
Loht sich der Streit mit Telekom?


----------



## Reducal (6 Oktober 2004)

gast schrieb:
			
		

> Loht sich der Streit mit Telekom?


Wohl kaum, da unter beiden Nummern eine Vielzahl an Dialern ordnungsgemäß registriert ist. Erstaunlich ist allerdings, dass Dein Junior auf zwei völlig unterschiedliche Produkte gestoßen ist. Die Herstellerfirmen stehen in Konkurrenz zu einander und die über die Dialer bezahlbar gemachten Projekte (Websites) haben wahrscheinlich auch nix miteinander zu tun.


----------



## Anonymous (6 Oktober 2004)

*090090001214*

Hallo gast,

wenn Sie Bedenken haben, dass die Zugangsfenster mit O.K.-Eingabe nicht den Vorschriften der RegTP entsprechen und eventuell der Preis der Verbindung daher übersehen wurde, setzten Sie sich bitte unbedingt mit der RegTP in Verbindung, da hier zumindest für die 090090001214 einige Beschwerden laufen und die Registrierung derzeit auf Seriösität geprüft wird. Lesen Sie hierzu im Forum die Beiträge und Vorgehensweisen nach....

Viel Erfolg!!


----------



## cicojaka (6 Oktober 2004)

redu schrieb:
			
		

> Die Herstellerfirmen stehen in Konkurrenz zu einander und die über die Dialer bezahlbar gemachten Projekte (Websites) haben wahrscheinlich auch nix miteinander zu tun.



Wie willst Du das wissen bei den paar Tausend Anbietern bei Intexus??? 

Übrigens lohnt sich zumindest mal ein kleiner Blick auf die Seite des Unternehmens, dessen GF ein gewisser M.D. aus München, Schwanthaler Str. ist... siehe  hier


----------



## galdikas (6 Oktober 2004)

gast schrieb:
			
		

> Mein 15jähiriger Sohn ist auch reingefallen. 1 mal wurde 0900 - 90001530 und 1 mal 0900 - 90001214 gewählt, jeweils 29,95 €. Loht sich der Streit mit Telekom?



Wenn es sich um eine von der Telekom erbrachte Leistung aus einem Vertrag zwischen Dir und der Telekom handeln würde, deren Bestellung durch Deinen (minderjährigen) Sohn Du Dir zurechnen lassen müsstest - dann nein.

*ABER:*

Du hast mit der Telekom als Deinem Anschlußnetzbetreiber "nur" einen ganz normalen Telekommunikationsdienstleistungsvertrag abgeschlossen. Nur wenn Dein Sohn eine in diesem Vertrag beschriebene Dienstleistung, etwa eine simple Telekommunikationsdienstleistung bei der Telekom "bestellt" (indem er z.B. eine Auslands-Rufnummer anwählt), und wenn die Telekom das als "eigentlich" Dir zuzurechnende Bestellung auffassen darf und daraufhin eine zwischen Dir und der Telekom verabredete Dienstleistung erbringt (nämlich eine Sprachverbindung zum angewählten Anschluß herstellt), nur dann könnte Dir die Telekom dafür zwischen Euch verabredete Gebühren (z.B. 1,50 Euro/Minute für Auslandsgespräche) in Rechnung stellen.

Nun hast Du mit diesem windigen Kindertäuscher aber keinen Vertrag über die Erbringung irgendwelcher dubioser Mehrwert-Dienstleistungen geschlossen. Folglich kann der auch nicht argumentieren, daß Du Dir dann von Dritten (Kinder, Gäste) vorgenommene Aufträge zur Ausführung zwischen Euch überhaupt nicht vereinbarter Vertragsleistungen zurechnen lassen müßtest.

Der Diensteanbieter könnte eine Zahlungsforderung in (angeblich) vertraglich vereinbarter Höhe von 29,95 daher höchstens aus einem Vertrag über diese Mehrwertdienste-Erbringung zwischen ihm als Diensteanbieter und Deinem (minderjährigen) Sohn beanspruchen. Und zwar dann, wenn dessen "Bestellung" zu einem Mehrwertdienste-Vertrag geführt, und die Ausführung dieses Vertrags zu einer Zahlungsforderung in vertraglich vereinbarter Höhe (29,95) geführt hätte. Ein eventueller Vertrag zwischen dem Diensteanbieter und Deinem minderjährigen Sohn ist aber grundsätzlich von Deiner Genehmigung abhängig.

Du bräuchtest Dir daher höchstens die Bestellung der Verbindungsleistung (von der Telekom) zurechnen lassen, nicht aber die Bestellung einer darüberhinausgehenden Mehrwert-Dienstleistung ( vom Diensteanbieter ).

Im Ergebnis kann also nur(!) die Telekom von Dir eine vertragliche Vergütung, und nur(!) in Höhe (vereinbarter) Ferngesprächs-Verbindungsgebühren, also nur  in "normaler" Höhe verlangen (z.B. 1-3 Cent/min) - selbst wenn Du die "Telefonbenutzung" Deines minderjährigen Sohnes nicht genehmigen wolltest.

Der Diensteanbieter kann dagegen seine "Leistung" nicht vergütet verlangen, wenn er sie weder in Erfüllung eines (genehmigten) Vertrags zwischen ihm und Deinem minderjährigen Sohn, noch in Erfüllung eines Vertrags zwischen ihm und Dir erbracht hat.

Die entscheidende Frage ist daher immer: zwischen welchen Personen ist wie eine Vereinbarung über die Ausführung welcher Leistungen zu welchen (Preis-)Bedingungen geschlossen worden, durch deren Erbringung eine Zahlungsforderung in dieser vertraglichen Höhe entstanden sein könnte?

gal.


----------



## Reducal (7 Oktober 2004)

cj schrieb:
			
		

> redu schrieb:
> 
> 
> 
> ...



Deshalb hatte ich meinen Beitrag ja auch relativ gehalten. Kann schon gut möglich sein, dass ein Webmaster zwei Abrechnungssyseme bedient. Aber ob es sich hier mal wieder um MD handelt, ist schon arg spekulativ.
Mit genau gleichem Problem und auch den selben Nummern kam neulich ein Bekannter zu mir. Dessen Frau war irgend wo auf wetter.**, das wiederum von der ISAS kam. Hier war es dann Zufall, dass verschiedene Wetterseiten angesurft worden sind.


----------



## cicojaka (7 Oktober 2004)

Reducal schrieb:
			
		

> gast schrieb:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


 Warum diese Ungenauigkeit? Unter der 090090001530 ist genau ein Dialer registriert! Und zwar ein Questnetdialer i.A. der Global Netcom. Dies ist, wie mir scheint, ein Sammeldialer, der offenbar alle PPs der GN subsummiert. Ich möchte in diesem Zusammenhang neben der erwähnten Geschichte mit MD auch auf  diese Sache  hinweisen. [ein fast exakt gleiches Phänomen wurde inzwischen auch mit einer Blue-GD-domain "mastersexx" beobachtet]

Bei diesem Dialer muss man (beim Beispiel p2p) "ok" eigeben. Das zweite und dritte Fenster sind nahezu identisch (siehe  hier . Ich habe mir das genau angekuckt und ich finde, dass es EINDEUTIG DARAUF ANGELEGT IST, DEN USER ZU TÄUSCHEN. Man gibt "ok" ein und erhält einen Wimpernschlag später ein gleich aufgebautes Fenster noch einmal. Ich denke, dass annähernd 100% der user davon ausgehen, dass das erste ok (das man nicht mit enter bestätigen muss) nicht angenommen wurde... [das mag legal sein, aber wenn etwas legales so offensichtlich missbraucht wird... weg damit!]

Lieber gast: Mich würde interessieren, ob:
1. der 090090001530-Dialer der erste war und dann der andere Dialer kam?
2. ob sich mit dem Programm "hijack this" irgendwelche Änderungen an der Registry nachweisen lassen

siehe
http://www.spywareinfo.com/~merijn/downloads.html

Vielen Dank.

PS:


			
				reducal schrieb:
			
		

> Deshalb hatte ich meinen Beitrag ja auch relativ gehalten. Kann schon gut möglich sein, dass ein Webmaster zwei Abrechnungssyseme bedient. Aber ob es sich hier mal wieder um MD handelt, ist schon arg spekulativ.
> Mit genau gleichem Problem und auch den selben Nummern kam neulich ein Bekannter zu mir. Dessen Frau war irgend wo auf wetter.**, das wiederum von der ISAS kam. Hier war es dann Zufall, dass verschiedene Wetterseiten angesurft worden sind.


Natürlich kann das Zufall sein, aber dann erklär mir doch bitte mal, was es mit den über 300 MD-Seiten auf sich hat - die net-pay kennst Du, man muss sie nur hier eingeben
http://whois.webhosting.info/net-pay.in**

 wetter, wetter, hmm, ich finde da nur diese optinion-wetterbasis, hmm, optinion? die standen doch auch im sexfiles-Dialer, hmm, hmm, hmm


----------



## Anonymous (23 Oktober 2004)

*Teure Rufnummer*

Hallo, 

bin gerade über Google zu Euch gestoßen. Wir haben auf unserer Telefonrechnung ein Posten aufgelistet, auf dem die Rufnummer 0900/90001530 mit Kosten in Höhe von ca. 26,- € (zzgl. Steuer) erscheint (für 31 Sekunden).

Wir hatten bei der Telekom Einspruch eingelegt, aber dort nur erfahren, wer hinter der Nummer steckt (lt. Telekom alles rechtens, ...). Dies wußten wir aber schon vorher, weil ich bei der Registrierungsbehörde nachgesehen hatte. 

Unser Problem: Weder mein Mann noch ich haben jemals diese Fenster angeklickt, auf denen man nur mit ok bestätigen muß. Wenn so etwas erschien, haben wir sofort abgebrochen, ohne mit ok zu bestätigen.

Wir wissen jetzt überhaupt nicht, wer letztendlich hinter der Nummer steht (mit one2bill können wir überaupt nichts anfangen).

Ich denke mal, das Geld ist futsch, aber wir wollen das in Zukunft natürlich vermeiden, daß sowas noch mal vorkommt (wir haben bereits die Nummern 0190 und 0900 sperren lassen). 

Können wir denn irgendwie erfahren, welche Adresse wir angeklickt haben, so daß diese teure Nummer angewählt wurde?

Wäre schön, wenn jemand helfen könnte.

Liebe Grüße 

Tanja


----------



## Reducal (23 Oktober 2004)

One2bill.com ist nur der Dialerhersteller. Das Projekt seines Kunden kannst Du aber bei denen erfragen. Schreibe einen Brief dorthin und gib dabei die Telefonnummer mit an, mit der sich Dein Computer eingewählt hatte (gemäß Telefonrechnung), alles weitere steht hier: www.one2bill.com (unten, Intro überspringen!)


----------



## Anonymous (23 Oktober 2004)

Ich würde bei "One2Bill" nachfragen, wie die zu der Abrechnung kommen.  
Hier ein möglicher Kontakt zur "One2bill":
http://www.one2bill.de/impressum.asp (aber schalte den Lautsprecher des PCs aus, sonst droht noch ein Hörschaden dazu)

Sieht aus wie ein Virus, das Bildchen... und Telekom als Payoutpartner. Na klasse. Mehr will ich einfach nicht zu dieser Firma sagen. Nicht mehr. Nein. Ich hab's versprochen 

Grüsse
cico


----------



## Anonymous (23 Oktober 2004)

hi redu, jetzt habe ich so lange an einer passenden Antwort gebastelt, dass ich deine informationsgleiche Antwort nicht mehr gesehen habe. ich will auch nix weiter verwirrendes mehr sagen...
nee, nee, payoutpartner telekom & sponsor bei der Gutdingensss-Party, na klasse!


----------



## Anonymous (23 Oktober 2004)

Doch, eines noch...
http://www.one2bill.de/02dialer.asp#

Fage an die Firma one2bill/Questnet: Wo gibt's eine Seite, die den 090090001530-Dialer einsetzt, bei der dieses oder ein inhaltlich identisches Fenster zu sehen ist???


----------



## Stalker2002 (23 Oktober 2004)

Anonymous schrieb:
			
		

> Doch, eines noch...
> http://www.one2bill.de/02dialer.asp#
> 
> Fage an die Firma one2bill/Questnet: Wo gibt's eine Seite, die den 090090001530-Dialer einsetzt, bei der dieses oder ein inhaltlich identisches Fenster zu sehen ist???



Gegenfrage: Schon mal direkt bei one2bill nach Referenz-URLs gefragt?
Dort sollte man das am besten wissen...

MfG
L.


----------



## Captain Picard (23 Oktober 2004)

Anonymous schrieb:
			
		

> Fage an die Firma one2bill/Questnet: Wo gibt's eine Seite, die den 090090001530-Dialer einsetzt, bei der dieses oder ein inhaltlich identisches Fenster zu sehen ist???


mhh, irgendwie versteh ich das nicht: 
090090001530 :für diese Nr ist (ein ziemlich ungewöhnlicher Fall , verglichen mit den sonstigen Registrierungen)
genau ein einziger Dialer registriert 
RegTP Abfrage 

die Nummer auf dem Screenshot ist 090090001090 
bei der komplett alle 34 Dialer gecancelt sind
RegTP Abfrage
und zwar genau dieser Dialer: 
RegTP Abfrage

ob die beiden Betreiber geschäftlich miteinander verbunden sind entzieht sich meiner  Kenntnis ..

cp


----------



## Anonymous (23 Oktober 2004)

www.questnet.de


----------



## technofreak (23 Oktober 2004)

Regtp Anfrage 

 

tf


----------



## Anonymous (23 Oktober 2004)

an cp (für die oben genannte userfrage von "Tanja" unerheblich)

s.a.
 ein paar Beiträge drüber 
und u.a.
http://forum.computerbetrug.de/viewtopic.php?t=7393&highlight=1530
http://forum.computerbetrug.de/viewtopic.php?t=6796&start=15


----------



## Anonymous (27 Oktober 2004)

*Betroffen durch den OK Dialer; tania v. 23.10.2004*

die post antwortet, dass alles in butter ist.
ich kann es zurückführen, dass ich den bei der suche im GOOGLE eines kostenlosen routenplaners (möglicherweise) bekommen habe. nach auswahl des routenanbieters habe ich wie gewönlich die eingabemaske ausgefüllt und abgeschickt. beim abschicken konnte mann merken, dass sich die eingabemaske der gesuchten trasse um ca. 3 bis 4 mm nach rechts oben verschoben hat. das was da drunter gewesen (was man sehen konnte) war, war identisch mit der ausgefüllten maske. 
könnte es so sein, dass die masken - wie bei dem homebankingbetrug, wo die kunden zur eingabe von persönlichen daten aufgefordert waren, übereinander gelegt wurden? 
bei der suche habe ich kein - wie gewöhnlich - ergebnis  bekommen, sondern eine neue aufforderungsmaske zur OK bestätigung zum downloden einer "landkarte". beim abbruch wurde ich informiert, dass ich den kostenpflichtigen bereich verlassen werde und dass ich es nicht tun soll. nach zwei versuchen habe ich die suche aufgegeben, da keine suchergebnisse ausgeworfen waren. danach im desktop habe ich eine ikone der "landkarte" gefunden. ahnungslos gelöscht und zum alltag gekert. es ist der einziger fall, den ich mich erdenken kann, wo ich das ding OK bekommen könnte. danach kamm die ernüchternd überhöhte telefonrechnung.
für nähere infos wäre ich dankbar.

blos nicht nachgeben

igi-gast


----------



## Anonymous (9 März 2005)

*090090001530 Dialer, unbemerkt, ohne jegliche Abfrage*

Hallo,
bei meinen Verwandten wurde auch dieser Dialer unbemerkt auf
dem Rechner installiert.
Alleine durch die Internetverbindung durch T-Online, trotz
Norton Firewall ist dieses Programm unbemerkt und ohne 
Abfrage (es sei denn eine gefälschte Abfrage, bei der "Abbrechen"
mit "OK" gleichgesetzt ist) auf den Rechner gelangt und hat zwei 
mal eine sekundenlange Verbindung aufgebaut.
Dies ist eine unfassbare Art der Abzocke.
Widerspruch wurde eingelegt, solche ..... gehört für immer
das Handwerk gelegt!!!

_editiert modaction _


----------



## Aka-Aka (9 März 2005)

Haben Sie schon beim Anbieter des Dialers nach weiteren Informationen nachgefragt?

one2bill GmbH
Von-Gravenreuth-Str. 40a
81827 München

welche Nummer? welcher Dialer? 
Bitte etwas mehr Info, evtl. auch anmelden und als PN.


----------



## Reducal (10 März 2005)

*Re: 090090001530 Dialer, unbemerkt, ohne jegliche Abfrage*



			
				gesu schrieb:
			
		

> ... hat zwei
> mal eine sekundenlange Verbindung aufgebaut.


 Die Vorgeschichte gehört dazu allerdings auch erstmal geklärt. Zu den Verbindungen fällt mir spontan folgendes ein





> Tippt der Verbraucher nun die Buchstabenkombination o und k ein, wird das Verbindungsfenster von der Software aufgerufen und dem Verbraucher angezeigt. Tippt der Verbraucher hier ok ein, startet der Anwahlvorgang. Nach der Anwahl der Rufnummer erfolgt die Weiterleitung durch unsere Server auf den Premiumbereich der Website. Die Weiterleitung kann je nach Anschlussleistung beim Verbraucher zeitlich variieren. Per ISDN findet die Weiterleitung zum Premiumbereich in wenigen Sekunden statt, während die Weiterleitung mittels der Verwendung eines Modems bis zu 80 Sekunden dauern kann. Dies ist bedingt durch die geringen Datenübertragungsgeschwindigkeiten von Modems. Vor der Weiterleitung durch unsere Server muss zunächst das Internetprotokoll zwischen dem Computer des Verbrauchers und unseren Servern ausgehandelt werden, um den folgenden Datentransfer zu ermöglichen. Allerdings erfolgt durch die deutsche Telekom AG die Abrechnung der angewählten Rufnummer sofort ab der Anwahl der Nummer. Bricht ein Verbraucher während der Aushandlung des Protokolls die Verbindung durch Trennung ab, bevor das Protokoll fertig ausgehandelt wurde, wird ihm die Einwahl daher von der Deutschen Telekom AG in Rechnung gestellt, ohne dass er den Premiumbereich erreicht hat.


_Klartext:_ die Firma unter Vorlage des Einzelverbindungsnachweises prüfen lassen, ob Verbindungen an deren Servern registriert sind - wenn ja, dann Streitstrategie überlegen - wenn nein, dann gibt es das Geld u. U. zurück, wenn es bezahlt worden ist.
Die T-Com zieht die Anbietervergütung ein, da ihr die Abrenchung als Netzbetreiber obliegt. Der Betrag wird dem Anbieter der Dialerplattform gutgeschrieben, der ihn dann entsprechend an den Webmaster ausschüttet. Sollte nun nur die Einwahl erfolgt aber kein Projekt aufgerufen worden sein, dann verbleibt der Betrag (meiner Ansicht nach) gleich hinter der T-Com stecken, da die Session nicht zugeordnet werden kann. Unter Vorlage des EVN kann die Einwahl nachvollzogen werden und (da ja kein Produkt genutzt wurde) der Betrag dem Telefonanschlussinhaber wieder ausgeschüttet werden.

Warum nicht gleich eine Rückabwicklung vorgesehen ist, kann im Rahmen der Gewinnoptimierung nur gemutmaßt werden.


----------



## Anonymous (18 März 2005)

Darf man fragen, woher dieser Text stammt?


----------



## sascha (18 März 2005)

Juri schrieb:
			
		

> Darf man fragen, woher dieser Text stammt?



Ich weiß es ja nicht, klingt aber sehr nach Datenbank der RegTP...


----------



## Anonymous (18 März 2005)

hm. Hab ich dort nicht gefunden.


----------



## Captain Picard (18 März 2005)

Juri schrieb:
			
		

> hm. Hab ich dort nicht gefunden.


in der DB der RegTP  sind 1,2 Mio Dialer registriert, jeder hat  eine Funktionsbeschreibung, 
selbst wenn man die Massendialerregistrierungen  von MP mit mehreren tausend Dialern pro Nummer 
berücksichtigt, mit nahezu identischen Beschreibungen,  kann ich mir kaum vorstellen,
 dass man die in so kurzer  Zeit studiert haben kann 

cp


----------

